# Men That Like Fat Belly's This Is 4 You



## bbwmichelle (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Santaclear (Feb 24, 2006)

Beautiful, Michelle, and I'm already a fan but you should probably post all your site stuff on the Paysite Board even tho yours is not a paysite per se.


----------



## Zoom (Feb 24, 2006)

I disagree. I think that if Michelle chooses having her site be free, she has earned the right/privilege to post pictures here. There is a big sacrifice in going payfree and I respect that. Plus she can make the other webmistresses jealous this way by being virtually exclusive to this board.

(Nice pics too, Michelle.)


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 25, 2006)

Oops.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 25, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Beautiful, Michelle, and I'm already a fan but you should probably post all your site stuff on the Paysite Board even tho yours is not a paysite per se.



That's not permitted, Russ. Free sites can't post there, only paysites - per board rules. 

Conrad has indicated that any posts by free sites should be posted on the Weight Board. So there ya go!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 25, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That's not permitted, Russ. Free sites can't post there, only paysites - per board rules.
> 
> Conrad has indicated that any posts by free sites should be posted on the Weight Board. So there ya go!



Yeah, I know now. That's why I wrote "oops". :bow:


----------



## Philmyboots (Feb 25, 2006)

I love to :eat2: big bellies the bigger & rounder the better 


Phil:kiss2: :kiss2: :bow:


----------



## Emma (Feb 25, 2006)

I've got a question:

Why so many different threads? Yeah your pictures are kinda hot but why do you need so many different threads? Affraid someone might miss one?!?

Same with ladyrose, she's got like 472 different threads on the go too.


----------



## Angel (Feb 26, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I've got a question:
> 
> Why so many different threads? Yeah your pictures are kinda hot but why do you need so many different threads? Affraid someone might miss one?!?
> 
> Same with ladyrose, she's got like 472 different threads on the go too.



At least ladyrose sticks with the same name


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 26, 2006)

Angel said:


> At least ladyrose sticks with the same name



Well, Angel's not a very original name. And I've never seen fit to slam you for it. (Just sayin', since you see fit to slam this girl.)


----------



## Angel (Feb 26, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Well, Angel's not a very original name. And I've never seen fit to slam you for it. (Just sayin', since you see fit to slam this girl.)



It wasn't a slam. And for your info, I shortened my name to angel because a lot of men couldn't spell or retype my original chat name correctly. The old days of the /w .


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 26, 2006)

Angel said:


> It wasn't a slam. And for your info, I shortened my name to angel because a lot of men couldn't spell or retype my original chat name correctly. The old days of the /w .



OK, not a slam, just catty negativity.  

*I don't have any bad feelings about you but I don't like to see anyone do that!*


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 26, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I've got a question:
> 
> Why so many different threads? Yeah your pictures are kinda hot but why do you need so many different threads? Affraid someone might miss one?!?
> 
> Same with ladyrose, she's got like 472 different threads on the go too.



I'm "consolidating" let's say. I've merged two that are duplicates, and removed one that had no responses and was just floating around and posted at the exact same time as the rest. There is no reason for all these threads. 

If you want to post a couple of pictures, then you can post them all within the same thread. Or, you should spread them out over days/week, and always on this board only. 

Thanks.


----------



## Emma (Feb 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm "consolidating" let's say. I've merged two that are duplicates, and removed one that had no responses and was just floating around and posted at the exact same time as the rest. There is no reason for all these threads.
> 
> If you want to post a couple of pictures, then you can post them all within the same thread. Or, you should spread them out over days/week, and always on this board only.
> 
> Thanks.



Would you like to lower all your monthly payments into one small monthly payment? Well a consolodation loan could be the option for you, if you sell me your kids and let me f**k you up the ass  

Do you get zillions of those adverts over in the US?


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Feb 26, 2006)

bbwmichelle said:


>



Love the pic Michelle :wubu: :smitten: , thats one beautiful belly you've got there  !!

Matthew.


----------



## Cinda (Feb 26, 2006)

I just want her top. darn thats cute.


----------



## Seth Warren (Feb 27, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Would you like to lower all your monthly payments into one small monthly payment? Well a consolodation loan could be the option for you, if you sell me your kids and let me f**k you up the ass
> 
> Do you get zillions of those adverts over in the US?



Yes...and it's all bullshit. If anyone ever asked me for financial advice, I'd tell them not to get a credit card, never take out a loan and if you can't send your kids or go to college without a student loan, do go to college - use the library and study independently.

Debt is a cruel undertaker (because a mistress would be _somewhat_ enjoyable even).


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 27, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Would you like to lower all your monthly payments into one small monthly payment? Well a consolodation loan could be the option for you, if you sell me your kids and let me f**k you up the ass
> 
> Do you get zillions of those adverts over in the US?



Yes, but it's rare they spell out the terms as clearly as you did.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 27, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Yes...and it's all bullshit. If anyone ever asked me for financial advice, I'd tell them not to get a credit card, never take out a loan and if you can't send your kids or go to college without a student loan, do go to college - use the library and study independently.
> 
> Debt is a cruel undertaker (because a mistress would be _somewhat_ enjoyable even).



Indeed. Debt is one of the things in this world that infuriates me to no end. I'm trying to avoid it but I expect to go into debt in order to finish my schooling. I've only got enough saved up for one or two years worth so far, and my parents are only getting by in recent times.


----------



## Phalloidium (Mar 1, 2006)

Cinda said:


> I just want her top. darn thats cute.



I just read that as "I just want her _on_ top". I need to get out more lol


----------



## Cinda (Mar 2, 2006)

You sure do, lol. :shocked: that is sooooooooo not for me,


----------



## Phalloidium (Mar 2, 2006)

Cinda said:


> You sure do, lol. :shocked: that is sooooooooo not for me,



Aw, come on. Where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## Cinda (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, Phall, you see once upon a time I tried to be a swinger. Yes, I heard you gasp, moi-a swinger. But,(you knew a butt was coming up right?) the vine broke and my over abundant self was dropped into a raging jungle river. My sense of adventure was eaten by a giant Anaconda. Alas....


----------

